
Show HN: Left my job to start a “Pinterest without the Uggs” - carlotapia
http://www.vestedyeti.com
======
carlotapia
In September, I left my job at Dropbox and moved to Sacramento to work on my
social bookmarking app full time. It's called Vested Yeti, and a user
described it as "Pinterest without the Uggs." It helps you organize and share
web pages.

Site: www.vestedyeti.com Example:
[https://app.vestedyeti.com/flows/c3d0cdba-1425-4fe1-a121-09a...](https://app.vestedyeti.com/flows/c3d0cdba-1425-4fe1-a121-09a414ed7a0d)

I realize I haven't been an active member of HN, but I'm really hoping the HN
community can help me out - I desperately need feedback and help identifying
the best use cases.

Any feedback is welcome, and I'll try to answer any questions. Thanks in
advance!

------
lyapustin
I use Pocket for the same kind of work. So if I found something cool on the
web, I just send that to my Pocket (via Chrome extension button or Share link
integration on iOS/Android). I'm checking that list eventually as I have some
spare time or I'm out of the internet (Pocket downloads articles in the
background, which is nice).

~~~
carlotapia
Pocket is great, and definitely a leader in bookmarking. It's easy, fast, and
seamless. They got acquired by Mozilla, so it will be interesting to see how
the integration with Firefox will evolve and affect their roadmap. Although I
recently read that Firefox market share was down to 9%...

~~~
lyapustin
It was about two years since Mozilla acquired Pocket and there was a plan to
make Pocket project Open Source. [https://www.ghacks.net/2018/01/11/mozilla-
starts-to-publish-...](https://www.ghacks.net/2018/01/11/mozilla-starts-to-
publish-pocket-code/)

------
mtmail
As a non-pinterest user, what does "without the Uggs" mean? Isn't Ugg a brand
of shoes? Is that brand popular on pinterest?

~~~
carlotapia
Pinterest made early inroads with women looking for fashion, home, and cooking
inspiration that they could "pin". That legacy still heavily influences the
type of content that appears on Pinterest and the audience they appeal to.

I think the user was pointing out that Vested Yeti, rather than just show you
some "basic" fashion, like Ugg boots, can actually serve a practical purpose.

------
scoh25
This is a really cool tool! I’m always emailing myself stuff I want to look
at/read later, and I invariably forget about it. This is such a good way to
keep track of those things!

~~~
carlotapia
Thanks! What type of stuff do you email to yourself usually?

------
NinjaGrunt
Interesting that it's Pinterest-like! I'll check out the user experience. Does
it support documents?

~~~
carlotapia
Thanks! Looking forward to it. No, it doesn't right now. You can link to just
about anything (e.g., Google Doc or hosted PDF), but no way to upload a
document.

------
enemyjeff
looking great, excited to see how people use the service!

~~~
carlotapia
Thanks! So am I :)

------
hitmonval
Looks badass.

~~~
carlotapia
Thanks, bro.

